# Motor in NC?



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

anyone........?


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

Tedktis said:


> anyone........?


I cant help with a DC but can help with a used AC if interested.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

cruisin said:


> I cant help with a DC but can help with a used AC if interested.


Yes, I am also considering an AC motor as well. What do you have available? Location? Any other EV parts? Thanks!


----------

